# Anyone fancy a week in Aquitane?



## andyflares (Sep 24, 2010)

We're looking for people to help with our 2010 red grape harvest. 
Loads of space, food and wine, WIFI... all in return for a little hard work!
for details email
[email protected]


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

unfortunately too short notice for this year but definitely interested for next year...


----------



## andyflares (Sep 24, 2010)

*short notice*

I agree!!!!! 
very short notice, but we've found ourselves a little stuck.
12mths seems like along time away but be glad to here from you again next year.
regards
andy


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Again - very interested but need more time to plan, Let us know for next year please !

Chris & Graham


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*grape harvest?*

When and where??


----------



## andyflares (Sep 24, 2010)

*further info*

Basically we're in the process of restoring and old vinyard.....and to be honest we slightly neglected organising pickers!
We estimate 3/4 days work, food and accomadation provided (we have a massive restored farmhouse that sleeps 20) about 45 mins outside Bergerac. We hope to start on the 4th or 5th of october, though the weather plays a massive part in that.
If your interested we have a website puygrenier.com that will give you more of an idea of what weve got and where we are.
It should certainly be and 'experience' and the wine at least will be flowing!
regards
andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Andy, in the Charente you can go to the Mairie and ask to temporarily employ labour, these are the people who are unemployed but who have to do a few days work to get their benefits. I don't know whether this happens in the Dordogne but it is worth a try.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

1 day to late !!!
We could have turned left when we left the Mosel in Germany, Instead we went north and got on a Ferry home..  

Sounds a good plan for next year !! You want to consider it for next time, sure you will get lot's of folks who would enjoy it and may fit in with their plans as they travel south to Spain and Portugal.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds great but work prevents.

Love to next year when retirement has happened.

Looks like next year is off the cards if you are selling (poer website)    but best wishes with the harvest 

Milly


----------

